# Что не сделаешь ради..



## maxer64

Is this an idiom or phrase? I'm thinking it must be, because I just cannot understand what's going on here.

Here's the exchange -
-Kак тебя туда занесло?
-Что не сделаешь ради любимой работы.

I'm just stuck on this.. I'm thinking this whole conversation is just idioms or expressions, because translated, it doesn't make much sense. However, I can't find this phrase on any Russian phrase lists. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tzzi

The meaning is the following:
- How the hack did you get there?
- I can do what ever for my lovely job. (this is a very frequent exclamation - что ни сделаешь для любимой работы or что ни сделаешь для любимой женщины... meaning you can do everything for it).


----------



## maxer64

Ахх.. понятно, спасибо большое)

I think what threw me off was that I couldn't find a clear translation of 'занесло' to get context (what does the adverb/adjective translate as?), and then the "Что не сделаешь" was tough too, as it didn't translate directly and match the rest of the sentence. Basically, I had:
-How did you get there?
-What you won't do for a great job.

Which.. I guess makes sense compared with the actual translation.. but thanks again for your help)


----------



## Slavianophil

maxer64 said:


> Ахх.. понятно, спасибо большое)
> 
> I think what threw me off was that I couldn't find a clear translation of 'занесло' to get context (what does the adverb/adjective translate as?),



'Занесло' is a verb, which is used in this case impersonally. It is perfective past of the verb 'занести/заносить'. It literally means 'to bring'. For example, "По дороге домой она занесла мне мою книжку" - 'On the way home she brought me my book'. 

So, if you translate it literally "Как тебя туда занесло?", it would mean: "How did it bring you there?". This sounds ungrammatical in English, but it is a very common pattern in Russian which we often used instead of the Passive Voice. If you are learning Russian, I would encourage you to master it. For example, in English you would say: "The boy was killed by lightning", but in Russian the normal way to phrase it would be: "Мальчика убило молнией" - "It killed the boy by lightning" - "it" here is the same impersonal it, as in: "It is raining".

Coming back to "занесло" in your example, it is colloquial and somewhat pejorative. If you say to somebody, "Как тебя туда занесло?", it would mean that you are communicating in an informal key and that you do not quite approve of that person having been in the place to which he "was brought to". I feel here a connexion with a somewhat rude expression: "Где тебя черти носят?" - "Where are devils carrying you?" (it is used to show irritation when you need somebody and cannot find him for a long time).


----------



## estreets

I think there is a little mistake in this phrase _Что не сделаешь ради любимой работы_. It should be _Что ни сделаешь ради любимой работы_. and this _ни _is an intensifier to mean that s/he could do everything for their job's sake. It's just a very common mistake here, you know.
What about занесло I agree with Slavianophil it can sound either disapproving (if you don't approve of this person's travel), or compassionate (if you know they were caused to go there without really wanting this)


----------



## er targyn

Just to add: Машину занесло means The car skidded.


----------



## Saluton

estreets said:


> I think there is a little mistake in this phrase _Что не сделаешь ради любимой работы_. It should be _Что ни сделаешь ради любимой работы_. and this _ни _is an intensifier to mean that s/he could do everything for their job's sake.


No, the correct form is что *не* сделаешь, which is a rhetorical question. Что *ни* сделаешь requires continuation but there's none.


----------



## estreets

Saluton said:


> No, the correct form is что *не* сделаешь, which is a rhetorical question. Что *ни* сделаешь requires continuation but there's none.


No, you are wrong.
Just compare different phrases and feel the difference.
Когда ты любишь свою работу, всегда есть то, что не сделаешь ради нее: не будешь прогуливать, не будешь халтурить, не будешь подставлять коллег. (Что не сделаешь ради любимой работы? - Не буду курить и пьянствовать).
Меня занесло в такую глушь, но что ни сделаешь ради любимой работы: и в глушь заедешь, и работать по двенадцать часов будешь.
That subjunctive mode doesn't require any continuation.
"rhetorical question" is not a grammatical category.


----------



## Saluton

estreets said:


> что не сделаешь ради любимой работы: и в глушь заедешь, и работать по двенадцать часов будешь.


What follows the colon is an answer to the question.



estreets said:


> "rhetorical question" is not a grammatical category.


Of course it's not. Anyway, see here: http://gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_247526.


----------



## morzh

Как писать: "чего только не сделаешь" или "чего только ни сделаешь"?
_Буянова Ольга Ильинична_​*Ответ справочной службы русского языка*Если это полное восклицательное предложение, то верно: _не: Чего только не сделаешь ради блага людей!_





PS. Intuitively I also thought of "ни" as this is amplifying particle here, and those below are the closest examples I could find in the same website listing them. (gramota.ru)

Необходимо обратить внимание на отдельные случаи употребления частицы *ни*:  
а) Частица *ни* употребляется перед сказуемым в придаточных предложениях для усиления утвердительного смысла, например: _Слушайтесь его во всем, что ни прикажет_ (Пушкин). _Не мог он ямба от хорея, как мы ни бились, отличить_ (Пушкин). _Куда ни оглянусь, повсюду рожь густая_ (Майков). _Кто ни проедет, всякий похвалит_ (Пушкин). 
 Частица *ни* и придаточных предложениях  указанного типа примыкает к относительному слову или к союзу, и поэтому  придаточные предложения начинаются сочетаниями: _кто ни, __кто бы ни, __что ни, __что бы ни, __как ни, как бы ни, __сколько ни, сколько бы ни, __куда ни, куда бы ни, __где ни, где бы ни, __какой ни, какой бы ни, __чей ни, чей бы ни, __когда ни, когда бы ни_ и т. п.  
Эти сочетания вошли в некоторые устойчивые обороты: _куда ни шло, откуда ни возьмись, во что бы то ни стало_ и т. п.  

​


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Необходимо обратить внимание на отдельные случаи употребления частицы *ни*:
> а) Частица *ни* употребляется перед сказуемым в *придаточных предложениях* для усиления утвердительного смысла, например: _Слушайтесь его во всем, что ни прикажет_ (Пушкин). _Не мог он ямба от хорея, как мы ни бились, отличить_ (Пушкин). _Куда ни оглянусь, повсюду рожь густая_ (Майков). _Кто ни проедет, всякий похвалит_ (Пушкин).
> Частица *ни* и *придаточных предложениях  *указанного типа примыкает к относительному слову или к союзу, и поэтому  *придаточные предложения* начинаются сочетаниями: _кто ни, __кто бы ни, __что ни, __что бы ни, __как ни, как бы ни, __сколько ни, сколько бы ни, __куда ни, куда бы ни, __где ни, где бы ни, __какой ни, какой бы ни, __чей ни, чей бы ни, __когда ни, когда бы ни_ и т. п.
> Эти сочетания вошли в некоторые устойчивые обороты: _куда ни шло, откуда ни возьмись, во что бы то ни стало_ и т. п.


Здесь скорее нужно разобраться, входит ли данное сочетание в эти "некоторые устойчивые обороты".


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> Здесь скорее нужно разобраться, входит ли данное сочетание в эти "некоторые устойчивые обороты".


]

Ну, мне всегда казалось, что "чего не сделаешь для / ради" - устойчивый оборот. Плюс у "не (ни?)" явно усилительный характер.

Вообще, если в правилах русского и есть логика, она часто "фаззи".  И сводится зачастую к перечислению конкретных примеров и конкретных исключений. Как говорил один немец, "мошшьно...мошшшьно...но трутно...трутно".


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> ]
> 
> Ну, мне всегда казалось, что "чего не сделаешь для / ради" - устойчивый оборот. Плюс у "не (ни?)" явно усилительный характер.
> 
> Вообще, если в правилах русского и есть логика, она часто "фаззи".  И сводится зачастую к перечислению конкретных примеров и конкретных исключений. Как говорил один немец, "мошшьно...мошшшьно...но трутно...трутно".


 Это точно. Поэтому конкретные примеры куда лучше, чем эти "и т.п." Иногда вроде и под эти "и т.п." подходит и под те.


----------



## morzh

Yep. This is what bugs me: My intuition told me to write "не" (probably 'cause I saw it this way and I have very good visual memory); then I found the rules (not exactly the rules - they use precedent "compare and extrapolate" logic) and thought that, according to the logic, it should be "ни", but then I looked up the example (by the same authority who listed the rules), and it came up to be "не". I hate it when my intuition defeats my logic - I start second-guessing myself.


----------



## namedo

Правильно писать "не сделаешь". Здесь нет перечисления, есть отрицание наличия препятсвия на пути достижения цели.


----------



## Rosett

В силу доминирования отрицания в данной конструкции родительный падеж выглядит предпочтительнее: "Чего не сделаешь ради...?"


----------

